# FYI - Kayaks Stolen from Norfolk



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

_From the VA Pilot in Tuesday's (6/28) Paper:_

NORFOLK — Seven kayaks used to teach city children how to paddle have been stolen. 

The thefts from the city’s Captain’s Quarters facility at 800 Little Bay Ave. were discovered Monday morning.

A thief or thieves also made off with paddles and life jackets.

Seven of the program’s eight kayaks were taken.

Typically, 85 to 95 children learn to kayak each summer in a program offered through the Department of Neighborhood and Leisure Services, said Jacqueline Hilton, a recreation specialist.

Anyone with information on the thefts can call Crime Line at 1-888-LOCK-U-UP (562-5887).


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

no wonder they pulled me over...guess all Kayaks look tha same


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Fargin Bastages.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> no wonder they pulled me over...guess all Kayaks look tha same


Ya mean they let ya go?  Dang, there goes my reward  
I hope they find the thieves *floating upside down under the yaks they stole*


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Just curious, but was this a private non-profit group or a government sponsored program. In either case, it sounds like a great idea. Is the program ongoing now and is the theft of the yaks going to ruin some poor kid's summer? In short, I guess what I am asking is what can we do in the way of donations, etc, to put a kid back in a yak? Larry


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I believe it's a city sponsored program. Here's Norfolk's website for the program. They should be able to answer your other questions. It's a shame some a-holes have to steal the yak, paddles and JACKETS too. Just think of the 90 kids that will miss this opportunity to yak this summer.
http://www.norfolk.gov/Neighborhoods/


----------

